# best white rice for D.?



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

My husband has recently had an operation to remove part of his colon because of a tumour.His chemotherapy may,despite the drugs against side effects,eventually cause him to have D. and our dietician has advised him to eat "riz de Camargue" which she says is "like glue" and will stop his D. effectively.I want to have some of this stuff on hand in case but have looked everywhere here and cannot find it (and the dietician is away for a few days !).Someone has told me that "Arborio Rice" will be just as good.Does anyone else have any advice - either to confirm this or give an alternative?If so,I would be extremely grateful.As someone with long term C. problems,who has received a lot of help from this group,I now find myself ironically having to research the,until now,unknown world of D. !Your expert advice would be much appreciated.Thanks,in advance, for your help.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Please help !Still no proper info. about the rice.Someone did send me a private message telling me rice is not good for D,but my initial advice came from a qualified medical dietician who specializes in cases like my husband's.So I'd still like to find the right rice in order to make his life a little less awful.


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

Rice is one of my safe foods, it gets me back on track from having D. I've been eating Jasmine rice, I've never heard of the one you mentioned.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I eat Alborio Rice with a plain Vegetable Stock and make a Risotto. It does upset tummy and controls some of my D'sHope this helps alittleEmx


----------



## calid (Aug 4, 2003)

I did a quick search on Camargue rice and it seems that the most common type is a red rice grown in France. Sounds interesting though and looks tasty, I just don't think they carry it in my health food store!


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Many thanks Calid !Thanks for other replies too - info.has all been helpful.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi ibsed,I eat a lot of plain steamed white rice.I just use the cheap generic white rice, but I use no fat with it or on top of it.If you want a very "gluey" white rice, you can try any short-grain white rice, or "pearl" white rice.I use pearl white for making cabbage rolls because it is gluey and sticks together so it's easier to roll up the cabbage.The brand I use is cheap and quite readily available:"Monarch" Pearl White Rice.Any sushi white rice would work the same, for the same reasons.You could check Asian food stores.I hope this is of some help.Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Steamed arborio rice is my savior on bad D days. In the steamer it gets quite gluey, as it has a high starch content. Lexi is right though - I think just about any short-grained rice would do. (and I'm sure it would be cheaper than carmague, which is delicious but difficult to find).I think certain people with IBS do have problems with rice, but it seems like most D types do well with plain white rice.Good luck!







Marty


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I use nishiki, jasmine or calrose rice. I keep hearing it's bad for D, but for me at least the 'white' foods are a lifesaver. White rice, white bread, white pasta, white potatoes the higher fiber foods kill me when I'm bad off. And, good or bad fat either one does me in. As an aside, when my kids were very small one of them had D (normal kind) and an elderly neighbor asked had I given him rice water. I said 'huh?' And she said you cook rice with too much water, then drain off that starchy water and feed it to baby--and it worked! Firmed him right up with no constipation to follow.


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

I eat white rice almost daily, and it is one of the rare foods I know are safe when I have a flare-up of D. I use the basic, plain, unfancy long-grain rice from Sam's Club - we buy it in a huge bag once or twice a year.From the sounds of the rice recommended to you, a glutinous rice is what you want, and as someone suggested, sushi rice (and indeed, any short-grain rice) is a good choice.Susan


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Jasmine rice. When I am feeling really bad, the smell of foods sometimes makes me a bit 'iffy'. The smell [and taste] of Jasmine rice really is nice. I can tolerate both when very ill.


----------

